# Houston Bros Freeland Pennsylvania



## Cmhouston6 (Sep 24, 2019)

I’m working on my Houston family Tree and discovered in newspaper articles that in Freeland Pennsylvania there was a Houston Brothers Bottling Co. Does anyone know any information? 
I found a bottle online but no info. 

Peter Houston (1874-1910) worked for the bottler Peter Timony of Freeland Pennsylvania 1893. 
1896 works for P Mackin bottler in Mcadoo Pa. 
1897 Peter Houston shot while working for a bottler in Mcadoo Pa.
1907 Peter Houston injured in the abdomen while working for Arnold Brewery delivering in Beaver Meadow. 

John Houston (1866-1932) of Freeland Pa owned a bottling company 02/14/1890 located on Washington & South Street then is moved to Ridge Street.
Sold it to Fred Harlacher on 4/8/1892. Then John Houston goes back to school to become a Dr in 1892.  Dr John Bernard Houston lived in Mount Carmel Pa.


----------



## Cmhouston6 (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Cmhouston6 (Oct 3, 2019)




----------

